# Jetdrive



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

I get a few questions on my jetdrive boat from time to time and a couple weeks ago I finally made a short walk around video of it on the trailer. If you see me out sometime stop by and introduce yourself. I mainly fish the GMR with this boat.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Sweet set up, 201. I live about 200 yards from the Mahoning river which is full of my favorite species, the daunting smallmouth. Also many pike and muskies.
I have a 16' X 4.5' jon boat i use there. I tried pretty hard to find a jet last year and could find nothing in my price range. I'm out of the market know after buying my SeaNymph 19.5 GLS.
The Mahoning is full of holes with some VERY shallow areas in between that only a jet will get you over.
Again, great rig, bro.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Nice boat...


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

You fish south of the lowhead dam in Hamilton? Where do you launch?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a really great conversion in addition to the rearrangement yo did with the batteries and foot pedal. This gave me something to think about over the winter. I will be contacting Mercury and see what is the lowest horsepower jet drive conversion they offer. Thanks for an informative post and video.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

TH - I mainly fish the Dayton area, but I have put in at Tanners creek off the Ohio and ran up the White Water and up the Great Miami. I have not fished in the Hamilton area yet.

Shortdrift - Outboard jets is the main company that makes the pumps for outboard motors. Mercury, Evinrude, Yamaha.... I am pretty sure they all get them from Outboard Jet. Below is a link for there website. They list all the motors they make a pump for.
http://outboardjets.com/jet-drives/


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I may have seen you on the Whitewater before,, it was a few years back and the man driving also had his elderly father with him, I was wade fishing in the Harrison Ohio area.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry Tom that was not me.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

That was probably us. I think the last time I went up there we stopped just above the lakes and started fishing our way back down. There was a ton of people canoeing that day. We got a lot of funny looks and a bunch of people asking how we made it there in a boat. Lol.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tom 513 said:


> I may have seen you on the Whitewater before,, it was a few years back and the man driving also had his elderly father with him, I was wade fishing in the Harrison Ohio area.


That was me Tom....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

What kind of jet do you have Bazzin?


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice video. I think I’ve launched my kayak where you were before. Never had much luck there..more so downstream.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

whitaker201 said:


> What kind of jet do you have Bazzin?


1866 weld-craft with a 115/80 merc. I think I've seen you a time or two when I've been out in my yak. I'll say hi next time.


Here's some videos I've done in the past.











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

It's not a bad spot bassmaster.

Nice rig Bazzin!


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Whitaker201. You have a nice setup too. I have made a few changes to my ride since those videos. I moved my batteries under the front deck like you did. I added transoms bracing on the back, recessed the TM foot pedal, and added a storage box/seat directly in front on my console.

Next I want to convert my trailer to a dump style so I can launch and trailer in really shallow water.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

My next project is to update the switches and change to breakers. Then add the auto bilge pump I bought back in the summer.


----------

